# Kimber Ten Series



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these guns? They appear to be kimbers attempt to increase the magazine capacity of the 1911. The look kinda ugly, but I am still curious if anyone likes them. They don't appear to be selling well on gun broker .com, so maybe that answers my question. 

Tom


----------



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

I really like the 1 I got. I have only put about 300 rounds through it. No ftf or fte. I guess it is all on what you like. Plus I only paid 450 otd for mine. I can't complain to much I guess.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Be advised that holster fit may be an issue. The polymere frame is a bit larger than a coresponding steel frame.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

dlb said:


> I really like the 1 I got. I have only put about 300 rounds through it. No ftf or fte. I guess it is all on what you like. Plus I only paid 450 otd for mine. I can't complain to much I guess.


I have not seen any in the local shops, they kind of look like they might feel like a brick in the hand. The grip looks thick but the kimber website claims they are almost the same size as a traditional 1911 grip. So maybe its an illusion? I will have to see if i can track one down.

Tom


----------



## dlb (Jul 29, 2007)

The grip is a little bit bigger than a normal 1911 grip. I have big hands so it is not that big of a issue with me. I just liked the thought of having 10 rounds when things go bump in the night.:mrgreen:


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

dlb said:


> The grip is a little bit bigger than a normal 1911 grip. I have big hands so it is not that big of a issue with me. I just liked the thought of having 10 rounds when things go bump in the night.:mrgreen:


Well if you can't do it with 7... :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

toopercentmlk said:


> Well if you can't do it with 7... :mrgreen:


Spoken by a guy with a Glock 21.... hahahah...

Couldn't resist.

PS... I'd prefer one or two. Too many holes and the detectives get nervous...

Jeff


----------

